
Joint Statement of Solidarity with Unjustly Fired Lanetix Workers - angersock
https://medium.com/@techworkersco/joint-statement-of-solidarity-with-unjustly-fired-lanetix-workers-354daaa4b306
======
silentdreamer
Absolutely disgusting, and illegal to boot. I think we're likely to see more
stories like this, especially when the economic downturn hits. Hopefully we
can get organized before then. Thanks for posting this.

------
sudohalt
Great article, it's time that tech workers unite and unionize and stand in
solidarity with other workers. This kind of behavior from employers to
employees is unjust and despicable.

------
MangezBien
This is unconscionable. We must unite against employers who think they can
treat workers like interchangeable resources. I think we should start
organizing a solidarity strike.

